# Legs too short?



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Is your trainer an AKC judge? A golden retriever handler? Otherwise well-versed in the breed standard of the golden retriever? 

I think the average person is maybe used to seeing taller goldens that have been spayed or neutered young like your Maddie, or over the breed standard for height/weight. I don't know for sure, just a guess. We get comments all the time about Kea's "small" size. In one ear and out the other. 

It always amazes me how quick some people are to share unsolicited information about my dog.

ETA: I think he looks perfect!


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

He has more European/English lines than American I think (i.e also lighter than American Goldens). European Golden Retrievers tend to have slightly shorter legs and longer bodies than field-type American ones. Maybe your trainer is used to seeing mostly American type GRs? He looks perfectly normal and well proportioned to me, although I certainly am no judge


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I get that all of the time about my dogs who are to breed standard. The average person is used to seeing oversized early neutered Goldens. I think he looks just fine.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In general, from the bottom of his foot to the point of his elbow should be half his height. Offhand, they don't look too short to me but it is hard to tell from the pictures.

Goldens are supposed to be a titch longer than tall (12 to 11 ratio).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You would think a trainer would know to be more diplomatic than that. Many people are used to seeing Goldens that aren't in standard. Even though Zoe was within standard, I got occasional comments about how small she was. The most memorable one was someone who said she was "a low riser" type Golden. You just have to smile and keep moving. I do find it's hard not to be offended when the trainer seems not to think my dog is as wonderful as I do.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> You would think a trainer would know to be more diplomatic than that. ….. You just have to smile and keep moving. I do find it's hard not to be offended when the trainer seems not to think my dog is as wonderful as I do.



What in the heck is wrong with people??? I can't believe a trainer would make such a pointlessly negative comment. What purpose does that serve? One of the most motivating things in the world for me is to hear a trainer I respect tell me what a nice looking dog I Have and how well we are working together/he or she hopes that I plan on continuing with such a great dog. I'm so sorry that any trainer would be so thoughtless.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Unless somebody knows the breed and you've asked them for a critique based on them being knowledgeable of the breed... I would not pay them any mind.


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

Just found this post! My Bailey is the same - shorter legs, longer body and deep chest, overall a more stocky appearance than some of the leggy Golden's you see around. I have been told that she is of the European variety rather than the American! Your boy is lovely!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as long as they reach the ground they're not too short  .
Lovely dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's likely to be an issue of early neutering that shifts people's eyes. Extra long bone growth in early neutered dogs is measured in _millimeters_. There's some argument that maybe it also keeps the ribs from springing and the dog from developing as much muscle, which could exaggerate the look of legginess, but I think there's a more plausible answer here.

A lot of pet store/BYB Goldens tend are leggy and oversized, but I think that's careless breeding, not neutering. I've seen a bunch of Goldens who came from breed-ring parents who were neutered at 6 months and are not visibly taller or leggier than their siblings and parents, which is what you'd expect, since it would be very difficult to see the difference even if every single long bone had an extra 2-3mm on it.

But in pet store and BYB dogs, I see lots of leggy examples and dogs who are way over standard in height. And in Goldens across the board, BYB or otherwise, you also frequently see moderately to severely overweight dogs.

Well-bred Goldens should be cobby and athletic, and healthy dogs should be very trim. That puts you in the minority on both counts, so lot of the uneducated world world is going to see your dog as stubby and/or skinny if you're doing everything right. I think breeding plays a much larger role than neutering age in people's impression of normal Golden height.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd be inclined to ask the trainer when the last time she read the breed standard was. Your dog looks fine. She's probably used to seeing poorly bred early altered dogs. Like the other comments, I think trainer is careless with words and should not comment on things she doesn't know. 
I once had a puppy person's trainer tell her that her dog looked like he was terribly dysplastic- she called ALL upset, natch, and I emailed her vet proper positioning for OFA. They sent them in. He prelim'd Excellent. Sooooo, the next time in after that result was had, the trainer's response was 'well, something is wrong with him- you should see a chiropractor'. Some people just have to be an authority on all things. I don't think this person's trainer had even half an eye for a problem, like I don't think yours has half an eye for leg length.


----------

